# Hughes & Kettner cabs?



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with their cabinets?

I'm looking at the VC412A25, which is a greenback-loaded 4x12.










_The VC Series finally makes true vintage tone affordable: Sporting genuine Celestion G12M Greenbacks these cabinets offer the original speakers that own many of rock historys key moments. The road-savvy plywood housing complements the speakers rich, powerful guitar tone and features dovetailed joints, big pocket handles and castors this ensures perfect handling on and off stage. Each model is available with either slanted (A) or straight (B) fronts so you can build the stack as high as you like! 
VC cabinets the first choice for pro tone!_


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice cabs. I used a Traynor YCS50H through that exact cab. Compared to the Traynor cab with G12T-75s, it was warmer and smoother. The low end was definitely there, but it wasn't as pronounced as some 4-12s, which I personally find muddy. I can imagine it would be an extremely versatile cab.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Andy said:


> Very nice cabs. I used a Traynor YCS50H through that exact cab. Compared to the Traynor cab with G12T-75s, it was warmer and smoother. The low end was definitely there, but it wasn't as pronounced as some 4-12s, which I personally find muddy. I can imagine it would be an extremely versatile cab.


Hey, thanks Andy! I've been looking/asking everywhere and can't find much (any) info beyond the sales writeup.

I'm a greenback fanatic, so I'm pretty sure I'd love the sound of it. I used to have a 1960A Marshall cab that I filled up with greenbacks and I loved that cab.

Any info about the build quality of the H&K's? I know they're generally regarded for making high quality stuff... Do you know if the cab uses any MDF/particle board, etc? Do you remember what the handles were made of?

Thanks again!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and bought one yesterday. Was able to bring it to band practice, as well.

Great sounding cab, though the speakers _really_ need to be broken in still.

Very well made, extremely solid. Feels and looks very high quality, all around. Nice, soft-leather-vibe tolex, heavy-feeling plywood construction, tough metal handles, and heavy-duty casters that are lockable. 

The silvery sparkles in the grill cloth are actually quite cool, and different looking than in the pic. They really catch overhead lights (was rehearsing on a stage with lighting) and give off a cool Ace Frehley-type vibe.

Not sure if I'm going to leave the H&K logo on, or not... I have nothing against the name, but a clear, clean front may look better with my Dr Z Remedy on top. But it looks pretty cool as-is, and I'm not sure how to go about getting the logo off, if I were to try?

Overall, very happy with it, can't emphasize enough just how solid-feeling and well-built it is. Now I just gotta get these stiff, new greenbacks worked in nicely. Should be fun!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

For what it's worth I bought a Hughes and Kettner cabinet in the early '90s. It's been used and abused for almost 20 years and its still rock solid, sounds good too.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, it's official: I love this f*cking cab! It's sounding absolutely f*cking killer.

Worked in the speakers quite a bit this week, and it's sounding phenomenal. Very happy with this killer cab! 

(Also got the logo off, no problem, looks way better with the Remedy on top. Love it.)


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> For what it's worth I bought a Hughes and Kettner cabinet in the early '90s. It's been used and abused for almost 20 years and its still rock solid, sounds good too.


Thanks, good to know. Yeah, this mofo feels damn solid and extremely well-made.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

H&K make some great stuff, its no surprise that you like it.

Alix from Rush used them for a few years I think.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Bevo said:


> H&K make some great stuff, its no surprise that you like it.
> 
> Alix from Rush used them for a few years I think.


Yes, I think Lifeson is a current endorser - I believed I saw him in some Switchblade ads. (My wife was impressed - she's a huge Rush fan.  )


----------

